# Trichomanes javanicum - Borneo Fern, Aqua Fern



## Cactusdoug (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi guys and gals,

Any body have any experience with trichomanes javanicum.

I bought one a couple days ago at my LFS.

When I got home I googled it, and the results were about half and half saying emmersed as opposed to submersed.

Thanx, CD


----------



## Keder (May 19, 2004)

Cactusdoug said:


> Hi guys and gals,
> 
> Any body have any experience with trichomanes javanicum.
> 
> ...


Anybody? I got the same plant.


----------



## supaoopa (Oct 25, 2004)

just got some today. Is this a real aquatic? Would like to know if anyone had any experience also with it.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

never heard of it... google here I come.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but Trichomanes javanicum isn't a true aquatic plant. It is a terrarium plant. :icon_frow 

Mike


----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

yep. a fern that enjoys humid conditions, but will eventually decompose underwater. i've seen the same plant at petco in those new "tubes" with the gel around the roots. the only plants that i've seen in those tubes that looked even remotely healthy was a java fern. also watch out for that variegated grass stuff, and the other "fern", although i can't remember the name now. none of these are aquatic plants, but are sold as such in the aquarium plant tubes. i have, however seen some melted dwarf papyrus (don't get it unless you're planning on letting it grow in a pond or out of an open top), melted wisteria, the java fern i mentioned, and melted hairgrass that would be fine as long as they could get it to the store still viable.

Oqsy


----------



## supaoopa (Oct 25, 2004)

Those tubes are exactly what i have. 

I also have 

Borneo sword

Peacock fern

Kyoto & Mondo grass <== which look exactly the same.


----------



## BirdieWren (Sep 13, 2011)

supaoopa said:


> Those tubes are exactly what i have.
> 
> I also have
> 
> ...


Kyoto and Mondo grass is the same plant and is also not aquatic. Peace Lillies are also sold in those tubes as Umbrella Plants-not aquatic. Peacock ferns thrive in moist soils and high humidity, but also aren't aquatic. The peacock ferns I'm growing now are thriving in an apothecary jar. I've gotten into the habit of googling every plant I'm not familiar with before I buy it. :/


----------



## pagemee (Nov 29, 2011)

*Enjoy it while it lasts!*

It depends, I've heard of friends keep ferns (peacock and borneo) submerged for a couple of years, and still going. I guess it's just a high maintenance submerged plant, that you might need to replace.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Trichomanes javanicum is Borneo fern. It is definetly not aquatic, and neither is mondo grass. Its not high maintenance...it will not grow under water. It may take a year for it to completely disintegrate, but it will not grow under water.


----------



## Mikezilla (Mar 8, 2012)

I bought a Borneo fern from pecto about 4 years ago.
It never grew at all, but it's still alive. It has also been quite resilient. It survived a few months in a small 3/4 gallon tank with no light, and in my fluval chi when it had stock lighting.


----------



## Mayfair (Aug 7, 2018)

I was given a Borneo Fern by a friend who was hopping it would do well in my tank.Since that won't work how should I grow it? When It's out of the water the fronds just flop over limp. Will it do well as an aquaponic plant or purely terrestrial? any ideas?


----------

